# pH meters



## stuartf (28/12/15)

Hi,
Has anyone ever used one of the pH meters from ebay for monitoring mash pH? Rubbish, good, indifferent?


----------



## timmi9191 (28/12/15)

search the forum for info on ph meters. lots of info available.


----------

